

The inside story of Microsoft's secret 'Project Natal' - jscore
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/11/features/the-game-changer

======
dandelany
Great article, except for the end:

"'Realistically, if you want a one-to- one conversation with an AI-driven
character, that’s at least five years away,' Andreas says. 'But thinking about
where that tech is going,' Burton adds, 'if it’s cloud-based, passing the
Turing test becomes much easier. You just need a huge internet-like database,
then work out how to data mine that.'"

Uh, yeah, easier said than done!

Solving global warming is easy: you just need a huge atmosphere filled with
CO2, then work out how to remove that.

------
binarray2000
This is one of those (rare) pieces of technology where I think "How in the
world they did that", where I (due to multiple, complex areas of science
involved) cannot even imagine how it can be done and this article answers lots
of my questions.

Favorite quote: "Incubation is a business of stupidity. If we don’t feel
stupid, we’re not pushing ourselves hard enough."

------
jallmann
Say what you will about Microsoft, but Project Natal is really, really
stunning stuff, even if it only works half as well as claimed. I studied
computer vision in grad school; this stuff is _hard_.

Hats off to you, Microsoft.

~~~
j1o1h1n
Say what one will, eh? Microsoft Courier. How about if it works 0% as well as
claimed?

